# Opinion on my drip edge installation



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

easy for moisture or water/ice to get behind the flashing,better off not using any if that's your only choice


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

pop the nails that are in the way and install a proper drip edge.
re-nail, of course.

some times the long way is the right way.


----------



## crza1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Agreed with doing it the right way. Its not an issue of pulling the nails but rather the shingles are old and will definitely crack if pulled high enough to either remove or re-nail. I pulled a few of the nails with a ripping effect. It would be a major project to pull the first two rows of shingles to replace the fascia and drip edge all the way around. I do want this to last until i need a new roof though.


----------



## crza1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Since I am having issues pulling nails due to my shingle age, how about just a vertical piece of flashing nailed to the fascia? Sinct the shingles have 1.5" of reveal I could get away without and the flashing would solve my issues with the gap between the top of the fascia board and bottom of the shingle.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i would prefer that way:thumbsup:


----------

